# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Μνήμες DDR 2   800Mhz -1066Mhz   240 pin

## tomis

Zητώ 4 μνήμες 240 pin  DDR 2   800 ;ή 1066Mhz (4x2) για σύνολο μνήμης RAM 8G

----------

